# Resignation as Southerm rep



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

am sorry to say that I am going to resign as regional rep, I have a new contract which will place me away from home 
for a fair amount of time, so the time at home is important to me to see my kids and of course jeanette.

I am not sure who will step up to the mantle and I will of course try and assist them as best as I can.

Anybody interested at all?????


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

robokn said:


> am sorry to say that I am going to resign as regional rep, I have a new contract which will place me away from home
> for a fair amount of time, so the time at home is important to me to see my kids and of course jeanette.
> 
> I am not sure who will step up to the mantle and I will of course try and assist them as best as I can.
> ...


Rob - congratulations on the new contract. Where will you be based?

If others in the region are in agreement then I would be prepared to step up to the job (need my head looking at???)


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Sorry to hear this Rob , undertand the pressures of family life mate...

Richard, if the general consensus is that they agree to you stepping forward then I am not surprised at all,a perfect candidate for the task. I would therefore like to second you for the Southern Reps position.

Good luck Rob and Richard.


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

Go for it Richard, you cant be any worse than the previous pair. :wink: :lol:

Good luck Rob.


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

jog said:


> Go for it Richard, you cant be any worse than the previous pair. :wink: :lol:


Is that a challenge


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

Guys, I'll speak to Rob tomorrow and then get in touch with anyone who is interested.

Richard, your interest has been noted! :wink:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Good luck with the new job Rob


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Hope the new contract goes well Rob.

Can I third Richard as the new rep even though I'm "out of area"?


----------



## Terri_TT (Nov 18, 2004)

Multiprocess said:


> Richard, your interest has been noted! :wink:


and thrown away 

Only joking darling :lol: :-*


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Thanks for all the support< i will be based in Wales for 1 month and then off to Germany for a further 3 months commuting back at the weekends so I think you'll all appreciate my decision, I can't turn the contract away too much money and I need it to pay for next years mods,

Richard I am more than happy to hand all the stuff over I even have Polo shirt with your name on it all washed and ironed (never worn), I also have the pack which we can sort out sometime next week if your ok with that.


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Terri_TT said:


> Multiprocess said:
> 
> 
> > Richard, your interest has been noted! :wink:
> ...


Cheers Darling :-*

Thanks everyone for the nominations.


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

It is a one horse race no-one wants to do it and I think clandestinely richard has been dying to do this for some time


----------



## Gizmo750 (Sep 16, 2004)

Only one application as everyone else knows its from the best man for the job.

Good luck Richard - you may well need it :lol:


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

I'll do it! :lol: :lol:


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

digimeisTTer said:


> I'll do it! :lol: :lol:


Congratulations Andy - all yours [smiley=thumbsup.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

Nah you're clearly the best man for the Job Richard!

besides, i'd have to buy a TT :wink:


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Hello Andy :wink:


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

Hello John


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Recent decision actually ... decided on Monday driving to Devon!

Yours if you want it


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

Would if i was in the market for one - shouldn't have too much trouble shifting it i wouldn't of thought - a very cherished car indeed.

So are the SolenTTeers mostly gonna be other marques then :?


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Yeh, Richard with his Chevrolet :roll:


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

I have a Mini and a Zafira as well can I come when I am allowed out to play


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

TTotal said:


> Yeh, Richard with his Chevrolet :roll:


The Cheveshit (also know as the HOS - Heap Of Shit) has gone back to the hire co., I really felt for Julie having to endure such a crap car.

Still the lesson learnt is always put the car with an accident management co if you are the 3rd party!!!!

We just need the Approved Audi Bodyshop to redo Julie's A3 paintwork to a higher standard and repair the scratch they put in bumper!!!!

Who really cars if the meets have other marques? Just because there are traitors amongst us doesnt mean they can come along and be ridiculed :wink:


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

I am pleased to announce that Richard aka mighTy Tee is now with immediate effect the southern rep for the TTOC.

Welcome Richard and good luck to Rob in the future!

Now, where's the first meet Dickie?! :wink:


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Multiprocess said:


> Now, where's the first meet Dickie?! :wink:


I am waiting for the summer weather to arrive


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

mighTy Tee said:


> Multiprocess said:
> 
> 
> > Now, where's the first meet Dickie?! :wink:
> ...


See you in July 2008 then.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

2009 I hear :?

Arise Sir Dickie :lol:


----------

